# 24-105L f/4 IS USM



## jcdeboever (Oct 18, 2021)

I have bought 2 new and 2 used and have sent everyone back. I assume it's bad luck. The 1st two were used and both were decentered and one lacked contrast and really bad in the corners, even stopped down. Iv'e tried them on film and digital (5DC and 5D2). The new ones just sucked overall. Should I keep trying? I have an old 28-85 USM (1st version) and it's stellar but it flares easy even with it's thin hood. I like that little extra focal length on both ends. I can live without it but just wondering if this is common? I have read good and bad about the lens but nothing concrete to make me totally give up.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 18, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I assume it's bad luck… but nothing concrete to make me totally give up.



You mean give up the maker or photography?

I have not yet experience such a situation… knock on wood!


----------



## terry_g (Oct 18, 2021)

I have a 24-105L f/4 IS USM and am very happy with it.
Its my second one the first one after probably around 20,000
pictures had an internal ribbon cable failure.  I opted to sell
the old lens to someone who had it repaired and I bought a new one.
The new lens might be slightly less sharp than the first one but I am
very happy with the image quality and the zoom range. I use it on a
50D and 6D. 
Mine were both the version I not version II


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 18, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> You mean give up the maker or photography?
> 
> I have not yet experience such a situation… knock on wood!


No, just sick of sending them back. May be bad luck. There are a crap load of used ones so there probably is a reason for that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 18, 2021)

terry_g said:


> I have a 24-105L f/4 IS USM and am very happy with it.
> Its my second one the first one after probably around 20,000
> pictures had an internal ribbon cable failure.  I opted to sell
> the old lens to someone who had it repaired and I bought a new one.
> ...


Thanks for the response, I have not tried the version 1. There are so many of them out there used, both versions... Maybe that kind of explains it. I may just stick with what I have.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 19, 2021)

I have had a MK 1 for many, many years.  Never had an issue and it's been thrown about a fair bit.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 25, 2021)

i shoot with that lens and yes i get some flare but is gives good results even after i dropped it
the flare i remove in PSE 9 using combo of clone, spot healing tools and some burning to darken the flare


----------



## terry_g (Oct 25, 2021)

When the 24-105 came out the early ones had a problem with flare.
Canon repaired or replaced them for customers that had that problem.


----------

